# Elektronikas forums >  Diožu maiņa?

## Marx

Sveiciens! Aktuāls jautājums vai RHRP860 vietā var lietot RURP1560 (ir 2 gab, mainīšu abas, lai ir vienādas)?
Runa ir par metināmo pusautomatu, kurš ir nosvilis un mēģinu labot..
Komplektā vēl jamaina 2 tranzistori IKW30N60 (likšu tādus pašus) un 2 pretestības, kuras ir 22.4-22.8ohm, to vieta 22.1ohm 0.6w (oriģinālajām jaudu nezinu, bet pēc skata/izmēra varētu būt no 0.4 -0.6w)
Varbūt kādi ieteikumi, kur es te varu iebraukt auzās izvēloties "neoriģinālās" detaļas.

PS neesmu elektroniķis, tāpēc stipri nesitiet, ja jautājums šķiet elementārs vai stulbs  ::

----------


## Marx

galvenā atšķirība tām diodēm ir ātrumā viena ir superfast 35ns (600V 8A  2.1V), tā ko es gribu likt, izrādās ir fast 55ns (600V 15A  1.5V), un protams lielāku amperāžu. var tādu aizvietojumu veikt, vai būs slikti?

----------


## Obsis

Parēķini: - ja no pirksta izsūcu, ka SMPS strādā uz 100 kHz (nu diez vai ātrāks), tātad pusperiods ir 5000 nanosekundes. Ātro diožu gadījumā (pieņemot metināšanas strāvu, tā pat no pirksta) 200 Amp, tad pārslēgšanās enerģija ciklā 200Amp*(50Volt/2)*35E-9sek=170 000 E-9=0,17 miliDžoli/imp. Savukārt vadīšanas laikā zudumi šajā pašā diodē 200Amp*1.5Volt*35E-9sek=10500E-9=0.011 miliDžouli. Tātad pārslēgšanās zudumi (ti silšana) veido 0.17/0.011=aptuveni 1600% no ekvivalentiem zudumiem līdzstrāvas gadījumā. Un 55nsek gadījumā otrā formula saglabājas, tātad zudumi būs 0.275 miliDžouli uz ciklu un atbilstoši silšana aptuveni 2600% no līdsztrāvas ekvivalenta. Respektīvi, lēnākā diode sils 1.57 reizes stiprāk nekā ātrākā.
Protams, es šajā aprēķinā izdarīju dažus ne sevišķi korektus aptuvinājumus, piemēram, eksponenti aizstāju ar zāgveida signālu (tikai tam vidējais spriegums ir puse no maksimālā) - taču būtiski tas neko te nemaina, Vienkārši, ja vecā detaļa stāvēja pie 70C, tad jaunā stāvēs pie 100C.

----------


## Marx

Paldies, doma aptuveni skaidra. Abām detaļām max T ir 175´, cerēsim ka nenosvils  ::  (vismaz citos aprātos tādas stāv kā oriģinālās kopā ar tādiem pašiem tranzistoriem kā man) + drošībai varbūt jāpalielina radiatoru  ::

----------


## Gaija_5D

Vēl, vajadzētu ņemt vērā, ka tām 55ns diodēm ir gandrīz 2x lielāka strāva. Cik tad tas ātrums būs ja strāva būs 2x mazāka. Tuvu tam pašam arī vajadzētu būt.

Bet KĀPĒC tev viss tas nosvila? Pretestības gan maziņas nesaliec atbildīgās vietās.

----------


## Marx

Kapēc nosvila es nezinu, paņēmu to aparātu jau nosvilušu par lētu naudu priekš detaļām, bet tad izdomāju pamēģināt "saremontēt"   ::  . 
Leģenda vēsta, ka metinot izsita korķus, kad ieslēdza atpakaļ vairs nedarbojās. Grūti pateikt vai tā viena diode bija atlekusi no korpusa (kas pieskrūvets pieradiatora), no karstuma laika gaitā un tas izraisija pārkaršanu vai bija kas cits, kas to diodi "uzspridzinaja" un kā sekas es redzeju to atdalītu no radiatora.. vel ir bijis tā, ka paris reizes ir bijuši izsisti korķi, bet pēc ieslēgšanas viss darbojies, līdz šai pēdējai reizei.
var jau būt, ka problēma būs/ir vadības shēmā, bet kurš to ir spējīgs konstatēt? Varbūt ir idejas ko vajadzētu/varētu noteikti pārbaudīt pirms salikt jaunās daļas un laist dziesmā (ka nenosvilst atkal)?

par pretestībam, nu cik ļoti tur ir no svara tās oma daļas, ja reiz oriģinālās pretestības arī visas nav gluži vienādas? tās pretestības ir tās, kas saistītas ar tranzistoriem (pie katra pa vienai).

P.S. aparāts ir kkāds mistisks, iespējams ka poļu vai ķīniešu- kraft & dele germania  ::   KDMMI-180A   as MIG-200, shēmas nav, nekā nav.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Leģenda vēsta, ka metinot izsita korķus, kad ieslēdza atpakaļ vairs nedarbojās. Grūti pateikt vai tā viena diode bija atlekusi no korpusa (kas pieskrūvets pieradiatora), no karstuma laika gaitā un tas izraisija pārkaršanu vai bija kas cits, kas to diodi "uzspridzinaja" un kā sekas es redzeju to atdalītu no radiatora.. vel ir bijis tā, ka paris reizes ir bijuši izsisti korķi, bet pēc ieslēgšanas viss darbojies, līdz šai pēdējai reizei.


 tas varētu būt tiesa, jo šādiem aparātiem parasti neievēro to darbibas un atpūtas režīmu. Vai jaudas tranzistoru bojājums sabojājis arī vadības shēmu vēl ir jautājums.

----------


## Marx

Paldies par info. Termo pasta jau ir iepirkta  ::  uz radiatoriem T sensora nav, tikai uz trafiņa.  Ko tieši domāji ar pārbaudi? kāda procedūra jāveic?

PS beigās tomēr pasūtīju oriģinālā tipa diodes.  ::

----------


## Marx

Hmm, saremontēt varēs bet lietot nē  ::   ja ieslēgšu spuldzi virknē, ko tas dos? Izbliezīs spuldzi pirmo?

----------


## Isegrim

Kvēlspuldze ierobežos strāvu. Elektriķu darba vietās pirms 'testa' rozetes mēdz būt šāda stacionāra lampa ar slēdzi paralēli, lai saīsotu pie vajadzības. Vismaz neizbliezīsi lielo automātu un pēc kvēles varēsi uzreiz noteikt, kas tur darās. Metode prasta kā zirga deķis.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Jā, tā ir lieliska metode, man arī ir spuldzīte, kuru ielodēt drošinātāja vietā kad laboju impulsu barošanas blokus.
Kā joku varu teikt, ka reiz, kad čomam lāpīju metināmo pusautomātu, nebija citas normālas slodzes pa rokai un lai metināmo uz minimālu strāvu dzīvoklī varētu noslogot, mēs to slogojām ar kaut kādu milzīgas GU lampas kvēli.

----------


## Marx

Gāju uz pilnu banku  ::  bez spuldzes. Laikam jau viss izdevās, aparāts ruc, stiepli padod, ģāzes vārsts arī klabinās, dziksteles šķiļas, drošinātaji vietā  :: . Es gan uzsitu tikai dažas reizes, jo man nav ne gāzes ne stieples, vien tik cik bija "ručkā" iekšā, bet ar to pietika lai saprastu, ka španungs ir. Vienubrīd pat pierāva to drādi, bija kādi 10cm izbīdīti no gala, momentā palika sarkana, cerēsim, ka būs labi..
Visiem paldies par padomiem!

----------

